# 39 Male Celebrities @ 20th Annual Night Of 100 Stars Awards Gala at Beverly Hills Hotel Crystal Ballroom 07.03.2010 x 76



## Claudia (15 März 2010)

_Alan Thicke & Gloria Loring

__

 

 


__Andrew Prime

__

 

 

 


__Bernie Kopell

__

 


__Bob Catania & Patty McCormack

__

 

 


__Bruce Davison

__

 

 


__Corey Feldman

__

 

 

 

 

 


__Daniel Laurie & __Beth Laufer 
__ 

 

 




David Foley



 


Deon & Keith David



 

 

 


Ed Marinaro



 

 


Evan Handler



 

 


Frankie & Francesco Valli



 

 


Fred Willard



 

 

 


Gary Busey



 

 

 

 


Gary Cole & Teddie Siddall



 

 

 


James Kyson Lee



 

 


Jason Ritter



 

 

 


Jeff Ross



 

 

 


Joe Bologna



 

 


Joe Pantoliano & Dr. Courtney Warren



 

 


John Heard



 


John Salley & Natasha Duffy



 


John Savage



 


Lance Henriksen



 


Marchell Williams &Ed Lauter



 

 


Peter Bagley



 

 

 


Peter Cromwell



 

 


Peter Mark Richman



 


Robert Carradine 



 

 


Roger Cross & Josephine Jacob



 

 


Ryan Thompson



 


Scott Baio



 


Stanley Frelick & Michelle Leigh



 

 


Stuart Pankin



 

 


Valentino & Francesco Quinn



 

 


Vincent de Paul



 


Yancey Arias 



 

_​


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2010)

:thx: dir für die Pics


----------

